# mathewsju read!!!



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

What are you talking about?


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

.....


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I have no pm


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

nooo, mathewsju im talkin about


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

mathwsju?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if its about his new bow, just post in his thread about it


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

its not. i found out that he lives in the same city as me and i sent him a pm and he never replied


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

bowtechy95 said:


> its not. i found out that he lives in the same city as me and i sent him a pm and he never replied


 i wouldnt reply either!!!!  jk thats a real cool coincidence!


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

haha i know right.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

buglebuster said:


> i wouldnt reply either!!!!  jk thats a real cool coincidence!




Yo. i moved from oregon-washington to alaska last year...wondering how the deer elk season went this year, you do any good.....


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

sorry:embara:, been kinda busy... you got a pm:wink:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Yo. i moved from oregon-washington to alaska last year...wondering how the deer elk season went this year, you do any good.....


lol another cool coincidence! where did you live before hand? I got a doe this year you can chck out in the thread "im in the doe club" and I only got the chance to go once for elk in the early season and was 40 yards from a 320class 6x6 roosie up in the winston unit, just didnt have a shot. What about you?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

buglebuster said:


> lol another cool coincidence! where did you live before hand? I got a doe this year you can chck out in the thread "im in the doe club" and I only got the chance to go once for elk in the early season and was 40 yards from a 320class 6x6 roosie up in the winston unit, just didnt have a shot. What about you?




Hey...I last lived in pendleton oregon...hunted mount emily...walla walla units mostly...spike only and any buck over there...got kinda old sein all the big bulls in the area and not bein able to shoot em,.......now im onto the CARIBOU AND MOOSE!!!! love it, alaska is byfar the best state i have ever hunted.....never gunna get old


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Hey...I last lived in pendleton oregon...hunted mount emily...walla walla units mostly...spike only and any buck over there...got kinda old sein all the big bulls in the area and not bein able to shoot em,.......now im onto the CARIBOU AND MOOSE!!!! love it, alaska is byfar the best state i have ever hunted.....never gunna get old


Well nice to meet you! where in ak you live now?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

buglebuster said:


> Well nice to meet you! where in ak you live now?


Yea same to you... I live near a town called tok, its in the interior region......Now im just gettin ready for the 60 to 70 below that will be here soon...brrrrrr


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Yea same to you... I live near a town called tok, its in the interior region......Now im just gettin ready for the 60 to 70 below that will be here soon...brrrrrr


I bet!, we got fammily in ketchican.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

buglebuster said:


> I bet!, we got fammily in ketchican.




Nice stuff man.......yo if you ever want to hunt caribou or moose in the "40 mile area",.....whick you can look up and read about, if you come to visit family or sumthin let me know, the seasons are near the end of summer....man is it fun, gotta try it sometime:llama:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Nice stuff man.......yo if you ever want to hunt caribou or moose in the "40 mile area",.....whick you can look up and read about, if you come to visit family or sumthin let me know, the seasons are near the end of summer....man is it fun, gotta try it sometime:llama:


Wow, thanks for the offer. I we ever head up north i'll have to take you up on that! Whats the limit on caribou, and what kind of moose?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

The moose here are "Alaskan moose"...they are the largest of all the 4 sub-species found in the us, and the caribou are barren ground, and tundra caribou......it can be tough hunting as i just walk, no 4 wheeler very much at all, going about 7 or so miles a day, but the country is great and i always see animals!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> The moose here are "Alaskan moose"...they are the largest of all the 4 sub-species found in the us, and the caribou are barren ground, and tundra caribou......it can be tough hunting as i just walk, no 4 wheeler very much at all, going about 7 or so miles a day, but the country is great and i always see animals!



O yea and where i am the limit is 1 caribou in the summer season and 1 in the winter subsistance hunt.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> O yea and where i am the limit is 1 caribou in the summer season and 1 in the winter subsistance hunt.


What zone are you in, most of the state is 5 caribou and one moose. 

I'm gonna hunt the haul road in a year or two for caribou


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> The moose here are "Alaskan moose"...they are the largest of all the 4 sub-species found in the us, and the caribou are barren ground, and tundra caribou......it can be tough hunting as i just walk, no 4 wheeler very much at all, going about 7 or so miles a day, but the country is great and i always see animals!


Yeah that would sure be a fun hunt to go on! :wink:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

The portion where i do most hunting is GMU 12....but i hunt about every GMU in this area.....you can look it up on the net...just type in 40 mile herd caribou hunting or something like that.....It is on on the taylor highway......The haul road is a great hunt with lots and lots of miles to hunt, however you will see alot more hunters along the haul road then the areas i hunt anyway, man i wish you could shoot 2 or 3 but really 2 a year and a moose will do the job for most peoples freezer.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

N7709K said:


> What zone are you in, most of the state is 5 caribou and one moose.
> 
> I'm gonna hunt the haul road in a year or two for caribou




Not sure where you heard that, In just about all the state has 1 of the 3......either 1 caribou, 2 caribou, or no limit at all......I guess there could be but I have never heard of a place here where the limit is 5......


----------

